# Have you heard anything bad for NUTRAM dog food?



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

*Have you heard anything bad about NUTRAM dog food?*

Anything bad? Recalls? Tests on animals? Anyone using it + results bad or good?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i dont know how much it sells for buuuuut.... doesnt look like much to me. one meat followed but a buttload of grains and fillers. also it contains synthetic vit K, which is linked to liver problems.


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for your interest.

I 'll keep my girls on Acana.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

acana is a MUCH better food


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

GreatDaneMom said:


> acana is a MUCH better food




Yes it is. I was looking for something to rotate but...we'll see!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i dont rotate.... the only thing i rotate is the flavors of the taste of the wild brand. i dont actually rotate brands. i dont know much about acana as i have never seen it sold around me, but if they have different flavors i would just go that way instead of looking for other brands.


----------

